# Ski jump with wingsuit



## sunny91 (Apr 4, 2009)

some base jumping..

Sunny


----------



## johnbr (Apr 5, 2009)

I have seen this before and I still think there NUTS.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2009)

Crazy people. Seen them do the ski base jumps before in ski movies. One of the pioneers (Shane McConkey) of ski base jumping and freeskiing was killed this last week doing one of these ski base jumps but had problems with his skis catching and not releasing.

RIP Shane McConkey - News - Skiing's Online Community - Newschoolers.com


----------

